
Root – Programmable bank account for software developers - wodow
http://Root.co.za
======
zoenolan
Monzo seem to be doing something similar here in the UK

[https://developers.monzo.com/](https://developers.monzo.com/)

------
LordWinstanley
A bank account you can programme in Javascript. What could possibly go wrong?

